# best bandsaw blade for hardwood



## screwy1 (May 18, 2011)

hi i'm new to this, can anybody advise which is the best bandsaw blade for use on hard woods.

cheers
keith


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A lot depends on what you are doing (straight cuts, arcs or re-sawing) and what your bandsaw will handle.

For general purpose blades, I like Olson premium blades:

OLSONSAW.COM

I'm not sure what is available in the UK or Europe, however.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Keith and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.

It depends as Ralph said, for re-saw the "Wood Slicer" from Highland Woodworking here in Atlanta, Woodworking Tools | Woodworking Supplies


----------



## screwy1 (May 18, 2011)

thanks for quick reply muck


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Suffolk Machinery

call them! tell what saw you have, what you want to cut etc.

Very helpful people -- Timber wolf blades.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

We have blades available here in the U/K "Axcalibur" by name, and they are excellent blades, I have used no other for quite a few years, and for ripping hardwood, which is what I mostly do with the bandsaw, I use 3 T.P.I. and the skip tooth, this arrangement cuts very well and clears the waste very rapidly, resulting in excellent finish and fast productivity.


----------

